# Updading xorg glx module



## Yoshi (Aug 26, 2013)

Hi. Sorry if this is not in the correct area. I figure it's an X-related problem so it belongs here. I've been trying to get Chromium working. But it does load up and appears to render the pages, but it just shows a white screen instead of the rendered page. I get an error in the terminal telling me it requires glx1.3.

Xorg.conf is loading the GLX module, and I've confirmed it actually loads by checking the xorg.log. Output from `glxinfo` shows that it is using GLX version 1.2.

How can I update the GLX module to version 1.3 (or 1.4?). I attempted to reinstall OpenGL from ports but it didn't help obviously, as it would just reinstall the same version (or attempt to).


----------

